
Startup accelerator Plug and Play Tech Center to open in Vancouver - apike
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/us-startup-accelerator-plug-and-play-tech-center-to-open-in-vancouver
======
apike
I'd never heard of Plug and Play, even though they seem fairly large. It's
clear from their website that they're not quite a seed program like Bootup
Labs or Y Combinator, but it's not exactly clear what they are. The feel of
their site is pretty corporate and scattershot - does anybody have insight
into what these guys are like and how they operate?

~~~
ig0rskee
PnP model is selling services to startups - first office space, then based on
your needs it could be hosting, HR etc. They don't take equity and don't have
any limits regarding how long you can stay there (because they get paid cash).
However the owner (Saeed) also has a fund and does get in on some Series A
rounds. There is a lot more about PnP & Saeed Amidi on thefunded.com

~~~
apike
Ah, that makes much more sense. Thanks a lot Igor.

------
canadiens
This doesn't bode well for Bootup Labs after their recent fiasco

